# Albino Cobra



## cyclamen (Apr 14, 2007)

i have always had a huge soft spot for cobras, and these pics i found are breathtaking. would love to see one in real life.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 14, 2007)

Now these are AWESOME!!!!! I love cobra's, and they are just as good as an albino...


----------



## jamesr (Apr 14, 2007)

wooh thats mad


----------



## liasis (Apr 14, 2007)

thats my dream is to handle a cobra they are just so different to any australian sanke it would be a great experience i really want it to be a king cobra i have seen a show where this guy finds a wild one and it is about 16 foot its huge


----------



## WombleHerp (Apr 14, 2007)

those are SUPREME piccs  (not the pizza lol) i love cobras and they are beautiful


----------



## slither (Apr 14, 2007)

cobras are the best snake in the world lol would love to have one legal of course


----------



## elapid68 (Apr 14, 2007)

I was lucky enough to see a captive albino Forest Cobra a couple of years ago. Absolutely stunning critter (photo in my gallery if you want a peek).


----------



## cyclamen (Apr 14, 2007)

elapid68 said:


> I was lucky enough to see a captive albino Forest Cobra a couple of years ago. Absolutely stunning critter (photo in my gallery if you want a peek).



Just had a look...What a STUNNER
i do love cobra's, but seeing the albino makes me drool.


----------



## NaughtyByNature (Apr 14, 2007)

Wow i love that second pic


----------



## m.punja (Apr 14, 2007)

I'd have to agree with you all, Cobra's are the best snakes, I'd love to legally own one and hope to one day have the oppertunity to find one in the wild and handle it. These pics are great


----------



## mitchdiamond (Apr 14, 2007)

They are amazing.


----------



## jamesr (Apr 14, 2007)

m.punja said:


> I'd have to agree with you all, Cobra's are the best snakes


idn i like gtp and reticulated pythons.


----------



## kabuto (Apr 14, 2007)

Amazing snakes.Even though they are becoming rare in India. Isaw many a snake charmer with Cobras.Now the Indian government has made it illegal to be a snake charmer so hopefully we will see things improve for the cobra in india.


----------



## -Peter (Apr 15, 2007)

ARP has albino King cobras


----------



## cyclamen (Apr 15, 2007)

-Peter said:


> ARP has albino King cobras



wow really, i was there just after christmas, but didnt see any, the only cobra they had on display was hiding and we couldnt see it...spewing. would love to see one.


----------



## OzRocks (Apr 16, 2007)

they are unreal...wha species of cobra is it?


----------

